# Detailer quotes and recommendations needed it



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Want to get my flats boat detailed, I need some quotes, I know we have some detailers on here, if you could Please PM a quote, or a way to contact you, I'm in Pensacola

Also would like some input from forum members on detailers, Thanks Guys


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

850-291-8477 ask for Wayne


----------

